# apple hunter



## hellize (Jan 13, 2020)

Greetings everyone.


I have a pointy little thing freshly made, to show
Its total length is 25.5 cm or 10 inches. The blade is 13 cm or 5 inches long, 5.5 cm or 2 inches wide and 5 mm or 0.2 inch thick. Forged of 5160 with full tang.
The handle is made of apple tree and forged iron.


----------

